# WHAT THE FUCK SHOULD I MAKE FOR DINNER



## Riley (May 21, 2010)

http://www.whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/

Most of the recipes sound pretty good.


----------



## alwaysjilted (May 27, 2010)

Epic-Awesome!


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Brunswick stew....

Mmmm....


----------



## Lobar (May 27, 2010)

Really should be able to input what you have on hand and have it make a decision based on that.


----------



## Smelge (May 28, 2010)

That thing is obsessed with fish and seafood.

I don't fucking like seafood or fish, fuck you.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

Fried chicken is always the answer and if you question me I'll bust your nuts :V


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

"My crunchy, granola ass wants some fucking Detoxifying Dandelion and Bitter Greens Salad with Tarragon-Lemon Vinaigrette"

Interesting site...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Love sites like this.

http://thefuckingweather.com/


----------

